# SRAM Powerlock



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

What's the best way to remove a Powerlock link to take the chain of for maintenance? Or is it better to leave the Powerlock in, break the chain in a different location, and then put in a new Powerlock? When trying to push the pins out, there is much more resistence than from normal chain pins. 
Will the Park master link pliers work for this?
I admit my chain tool is not the best.


----------



## tjib13 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like to get a coat hanger or other similar wire and I make a 4" piece or so and bend the ends so they are hook shaped, use this to slide through a link on either side of the powerlink , this will hold the chain so you have slack, it also helps when putting it back together. 

Then take the link between two fingers, squeeze the plates together and slide apart. It should require no tools.

If you are talking about some new version of the link that requires tools and you take your chain off often ( I rarely remove mine but some people like to get after it when cleaning their chain) I would get a KMC chain.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, you need pliers to open the SRAM PowerLock®. The Park Master Link Pliers MLP-1 will work fine for that; so will a pair of modified needle-nose pliers. SRAM says not to reuse the PowerLock®, but people are claiming that they've done so without problems.


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks Wim for the master link plier confirmation. I would rather not trust a chain with a used PowerLock, so I will replace it.

Yes, 10 spd PowerLock cannot be removed by hand the way the 9 spd PowerLink can.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

I never "upgraded" from 9-speed, so I'm no expert on 10-speed chains. But I think there are reusable 10-speed master links out there that fit SRAM 10-speed chains. Check out the offerings from KMC and Forster.


----------



## tazdag (Apr 9, 2002)

I tried the Forster Superlink IV and didn't like it. I tried two different links over about 1000 miles and always had a "bump" un the pedal stroke from roughness in the chain.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

The Powerlock can be removed using a chain tool. The trick is to press the smaller side of the pin out. This is the pin that slides into the slot on the link. It does not take much force with my Park CT-3 to move the pin, just take care when pressing the second pin out that the driver of the chain tool is centered on the pin. I have also removed them with needle-nose pliers, getting just enough grip on the pins to squeeze the link together and "pop" it. There is no way I would re-use a Powerlock that has been popped open, if one has a good look it is easy to see that material has been sheared off in the removal process.

FWIW, there does appear to be a recall on the SRAM Powerlocks for date codes "M" and "N". There was a document from SRAM posted by a user of this site, but it was removed a few hours later. A google search for "SRAM Powerlock recall" will find the information.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

wim said:


> SRAM says not to reuse the PowerLock®



_WHAT_?!?!?! Doesn't that completely defeat the entire reason for having a PowerLock link in the first place?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Lose one reason, but gain another.*



Bob Ross said:


> _WHAT_?!?!?! Doesn't that completely defeat the entire reason for having a PowerLock link in the first place?


Well, with protruding-pin 9-speed chains I would have agreed to that. But on 10-speed chains, the pin ends must be flush with the outer surfaces of the side plates, so there's very little margin for error. Bad light, weak eyes, a crappy chain tool, a hurried job all could easily mean a chain coming apart. With a master link, not much can go wrong. Go wrong. Go wrong....

/w


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok...I have a 1090R and the master link pliars. Can I remove the chain or not and can I reuse the masterlink or not. IF not, where can I get a new one to install on my chain when I put it back on?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The first time I took my new SRAM chain off to clean it I replaced the SRAM link with a Forster Superlink. I've got over 10,000 miles on Superlinks. I love them. I only use one for about 2,000 miles and then get a new one. In that 2,000 miles, the link will be taken apart 10-12 times for cleaning.


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

I use the Powerlink, but not so I can remove it to clean it (I think that it is cleaned to an acceptable degree on the bike). my reason for using the Powerlock is I think the margin for error using the Shimano special pins on 10 speed chains is significant (very fine tolerances). The consequences of a plate falling off or pin shearing in a sprint or fast bunch ride because the numpty who installed it (usually me) means I prefer the better security the Powerlink (and similar products) provides. I had a pin shear on 9 speed chain on a MTB years ago, and it failed because the very experienced bike mechanic just stuffed up. Thankfully it happened as low speed and power, and within 200m of his bike shop, so no harm done.

I replace the Powerlink each time I change a chain. The chain stays on until it is worn, as measured by a Park Tools chain checking tool - which is usually every 3000 to 5000 km. Chains are cheap, and way cheaper than cassettes.

I think if the manufacturer recommends that you do not re-use them then that is fine for me. For such a critical, and highly stressed, part I prefer to work within the stated design parameters rather than a test pilot...but that is just me. I would hate to be lying on the road licking my wounds, and saying sorry to the cycling friends I have brought down with me, for the price of a part that costs AU$10.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

MCF said:


> Ok...I have a 1090R and the master link pliars. Can I remove the chain or not and can I reuse the masterlink or not. IF not, where can I get a new one to install on my chain when I put it back on?


-Remove the chain by breaking it with a chain tool
-The SRAM Powerlock is not intended to be re-opened once it's closed. 
-Do not reuse a SRAM Powerlock
-By design, they're just as strong as a normal link, so technically, you could replace all of the outer plates of your chain with Powerlock links. 
-Your LBS should have new Powerlock links as do many internet retailers. 
-There are some reusable options out there, but the Powerlock isn't one of them.


----------

